# البوم صور العفيفة تماف يوأنا



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

​ ​ ​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*صور و تصميمات للقديسة العفيفة تماف يوأنا

*  



​ 





​ ​ 

​ 

 

​ 







 ​ 

 ​ 

 ​ 

 ​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (7 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2011)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه اخى الغالى

بركله صلواتها تكون معنا امين 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااا على الألبوم الرااائع أبى النهيسى.​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه اخى الغالى
> 
> بركله صلواتها تكون معنا امين
> ​


*آمين
شكرا أختنا الغاليه
للمرور والتقييم
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> شكرااااااااا على الألبوم الرااائع أبى النهيسى.​


*شرفنى مرورك الرائع جدا جدا
يسوع يباركك يا غااالى​*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*شغل جميل جدااااااااااااااااا و فرصه عظيمه اتعرف فيها علي قديسين كنيستكم العظام المجاهدين

سلام المسيح معاكم...​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *شغل جميل جدااااااااااااااااا و فرصه عظيمه اتعرف فيها علي قديسين كنيستكم العظام المجاهدين
> 
> سلام المسيح معاكم...​*


شكرا جداا 
 مرور راائع جداا
 الرب يباركك​


----------

